

Why the Bitcoin revolution will be bigger than the Internet - jordhy
http://www.jordhy.com/on-why-the-bitcoin-revolution-will-be-bigger-than-the-internet/

======
e3pi
"...So, in closing, not only do I believe that Bitcoin is the next major
digital revolution, it is my understanding that this will be the biggest
revolution of our lifetime."

Truth is power, Bitcoin is decentralized power. Any visible Bitcoin popular
traction involving serious money must be crushed, and then possibly: "...the
biggest revolution of our lifetime".

